# French tolls ect.



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi just a few figures from our trip:

Tolls Calais to Perpignan Via Paris 
Calais to Paris 32.80
Paris to C. Ferrand 72.10
Millau bridge 18.70
Narbonne to Canet 10.40
Total 134.00

Return Via Orange 
Canet to Narbonne 19.70
Narbonne to Lyon 44.40
Lyon to Paris 66.10
Paris to Calais 38.50
Total 168.70

Mileage was 1769.00 
Lpg used (Litres) 1030.00 
Petrol used 50.00
Average MPL 1.63 

Dearest .77e 
Cheapest .62e 
Approx. cost £555.00 

All prices in euro's except approx. cost
All the LPG was bought on the motorways, the two best were from a Carrefour near lyon 66p and a brand new E.leclerk on the Lyon to Paris road near paris 62p all the rest were around 75p

We were class 3 the same as a car, and we wern't towing.

Olley


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Tolls and taxes*

Hi Olley

That's a useful post. For further info re the Millau bridge and it's charges, the info is available here

http://viaduc.midilibre.com/

Rapide561


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Olley
Hope you had a great time mate.... Sounds like a lot of miles so the costings are very interesting. One question mate, is your total cost including road tolls or just fuel?

Keith


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi keith, yes we did have a good time, sad bit is we had to come back. :lol: 

The £550 is just the fuel, tolls were about £200. I have very roughly divided the euro by 3 and multiplied by two to get GBP.

Car hire from Europcar at perpignan was £438 for 9 days and the site was about £400 for 14 nights.

Car hire is a bit of a con, you get quoted one price over the phone, get the bus into Perpignan, (about 10 miles 1.20 Euro's) walk to the station and find that the excess is 750E's so you pay another 5E's per day to bring it down to 150E's next you find there is no windscreen cover, so thats more money. :evil: 

Carrefour was selling a reasonable fizzy wine 11% proof for 50cents a bottle, so not everthing is dear. :lol: we came back with just under 100 bottles of various wines. 8) 

Olley


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

olley said:


> we came back with just under 100 bottles of various wines. 8)


At last - an RV begins to make sense to me :wink:

Gerald


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Olley
Only 100 bottles??? I guess you will need to go again in February then mate :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Of course an RV makes sense Gerald, the carrying capacity is just one plus point :wink: :wink: 

Keith


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Gerald, can their be a better reason? :lol:


----------



## 100769 (Aug 29, 2006)

Olley,

Judging by the rotation of the pic - you have already started on the 100 bottles ??

Very interesting figures - thanks for that - sorry must be a bit thick this morning but why the car hire?

Keith


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi keith I don't think the most ardent RVer would claim they are suitable for sightseeing around town. Devil of a job getting into those underground car parks. :lol: 

We would normally tow the micra but the wife is getting alot of hot flushes, and it hasn't got aircon. so I decided to hire when we got there.

Olley


----------



## Tmax (Aug 5, 2006)

*French tolls etc.*

Hi, Interesting to see different routes people choose to travel from Calais to Perpignan. I live just south of Perpignan and travel back to the UK a couple of times each year either by car or camper. 
There is a cheaper route than going round Paris and avoids the heavy traffic. Calais to Abbeville , Rouen, Evreux, Dreux, Chartres, Orleans,Vierzon Then you have a choice of Clermont Ferrand and Millau which can be hard driving if one is fully loaded, alternatively one can continue from Vierzon via Chateauroux,Limoges,Brive, Cahors,Montauban, Toulouse,Narbonne,Perpignan. I prefer this route as it is not as busy and the road south of Rouen is now either Autoroute or dual carriageway and long stretches are free from tolls. I am sure a lot of readers are familiar with this route but it may be of assistance to those who haven't tried it as yet.

Regards Tom

Toujours a vacance


----------



## 89338 (May 20, 2005)

Olley

Interesting post. I have not long been back went to the south coast. Total millage 1850 cost incl fuel , ferry ( norfolk line ) and tolls around 1100 pounds. Alas we are on petrol. 30' long C class. Tolls as you said class 3 however got done once on way back when charged at a higher rate :evil: did not notice until driving off.

Good job I was not carrying your weight in wine !!!! my MPG would have gone down. 

Glad you had a good time.

Regards

Lampie


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*RV Route*

Hello Olley,

Interesting costs, often something I dod not realise until I get the Amex bill for tolls and fuel when we get home.

Car Hire: What did you hire? A posh Motor? I have just booked a Peugeout Berlingo from Malaga for 14 days for £177 fully inc! (easycar).

Tom that route looks interesting, I have done part of it and will plot it out on a map for our Trip 4 Weeks Today........tick tock

Trev


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Car Hire*

Olley, you car hire price got my curiosity going.

Easycar.com 9 days summer, collection from Perpignan 3 locations inc airport and railway staion

SuperMini £150 Daewoo Matiz a/c
Economy £158 Corsa, C3 a/c
Compact £178 Focus a/c

PREMIUM BMW 5 Series £410 !

Did you treat yourself?

Trev


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Lampie, I forgot to put the N/L crossing in, that was £154 but as we got an earlier sailing they charged £15 extra to change it.

My total cost was around £920 what did you spend on petrol only? I think I saved about £131 by running on LPG 

Assume 10 MPG for 1769=176 gallons x 4.5=792 litres @ 1.30e per litre = 1029e /3x2= £686 Total saving £131

This seems to high to me, so it would be interesting to know what you spent.

Hi Tom thanks for the alternative route, I might try that next year, your right about the Millau being hard driving, thats one of the reasons we came back via Orange.

The reason for the high cost of car hire was it was a last minute descision, to hire which we arranged when we got there. Should have booked over the net but didn't think of it.  And it was a bog standard 4 door small saloon Renault?

Olley


----------



## 89338 (May 20, 2005)

Olley

I will dig out the fuel bills they are in the RV and let you know. You were un lucky with the fifteen pounds . I changed my booking before we went as I had some work cancelled which meant we could go four days earlier, rang them up , booking changed no problem and no charge.We arrived early at Norfolk Line on the way back put us on straight away no charge.

Your right about the amex mine has not come yet :roll: 

Regards

Lampie


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Lampie, we arrived 1955 on thursday with a 0800 booking for friday, lady at checkin said you will have to go over to reception to get it changed, it will cost £15 and it will be for the 2200 sailing,  at reception they said run and you can make the 2000 so I did :lol: 

Used our Nationwide pin card for everthing petrol, tolls, food ect. it was never refused. :lol: and I could keep a check on the account over the internet. I had to transfere some money into it as they wanted a 1000 euro deposit for the car. 8O ain't the internet wonderful. 8) 

Olley


----------

